# PubMed- Re: Halmos et al, A Diet Low in FODMAPs Reduces Symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Re: Halmos et al, A Diet Low in FODMAPs Reduces Symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome.*

Gastroenterology. 2014 Apr 25;

Authors: Camilleri M, Acosta A

PMID: 24780215 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

